# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغییر گروه آزمایشی کنکور

## Bitaaa

سلام 
خواستم گروه ازمایشی کنکورمو عوض کنم و درخواست دادم ب سازمان سنجش گفت نمیشه دیگ فایل ها نهایی شدن 
بنظرتون چیکار کنم ؟!؟
راهی هست ک بشه عوضش کرد ؟!؟

----------


## Bitaaa

کسی نتونست راهنمایی کنه ؟!؟

----------


## Hadi.Z

> سلام 
> خواستم گروه ازمایشی کنکورمو عوض کنم و درخواست دادم ب سازمان سنجش گفت نمیشه دیگ فایل ها نهایی شدن 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم ؟!؟
> راهی هست ک بشه عوضش کرد ؟!؟


*سلام ، تا جایی که من میدونم چنین چیزی ممکن نیست. باید چند ماه پیش که جلوی تغییرات باز بود این کارو انجام میدادید.*

----------


## Carolin

> ب سازمان سنجش گفت نمیشه دیگ فایل ها نهایی شدن


وقتی سازمان سنجش میگه نمیشه بنظرتون چه کمکی از بقیه میتونه بر بیاد؟

----------


## Bitaaa

> وقتی سازمان سنجش میگه نمیشه بنظرتون چه کمکی از بقیه میتونه بر بیاد؟


گفتم شاید کسی توی این شرایط بوده باشه و تونسته باشه تغییر بده

----------


## 2001HOSSEIN

رئیس قبلی میزاشت اخر فروردین منم منتظر بودم بزاره امسال نزاشتن بپرس بگو الان نمیشه موقع کارت ورود به جلسه امکانش هست بشه
 یا حضوری برو نماینده  سنجش معمولا مرکز استان شاید کمکی کردن بهت خبرش اینجا بده ممنون

----------


## Bitaaa

> رئیس قبلی میزاشت اخر فروردین منم منتظر بودم بزاره امسال نزاشتن بپرس بگو الان نمیشه موقع کارت ورود به جلسه امکانش هست بشه
>  یا حضوری برو نماینده  سنجش معمولا مرکز استان شاید کمکی کردن بهت خبرش اینجا بده ممنون


ب سنجش زنگ زدم
پیش کارشناس سنجش هم رفتم 
حتی پسر خالمو فرستادم سازمان سنجش هیچ جوره نشد 
گفتن دیگ امکان تغییر گروه آزمایشی نیست ولی برا اطلاعات شخصی میتونی ویرایش کنی


وقت کارت ورود ب جلسه هم گفت بستگی ب رشته ی مدرسه ات داره ینی مثلا من رشتم تجربی بود و الان اگه کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام میکردم میتونستم ب رشته ی خودم تغییرش بدم ولی عکسش امکان پذیر نیست

ولی کارشناس سنجش میگفت شاید دو هفته دیگ ویرایش بدن ولی خود سازمان سنجش گفته بود دیگ ویرایش نمیدیم

----------


## Biomedical Eng

تا همون روز کنکور هم میشه حتی ثبت نام کرد. با واحد رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرین.

----------


## Bitaaa

> تا همون روز کنکور هم میشه حتی ثبت نام کرد. با واحد رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرین.


بخدا گفتن هیچ جوره نمیشه 
کاش میشد منم از خدام بود

----------


## mikimaka

سلام.من رشته مدرسم تجربی هست ولی ریاضی ثبت نام کردم.الان پشیمون شدم میخوام برگردم همون تجربی.میتونم تو باجه رفع نقص اصلاحش کنم؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید خیلی ناراحتم

----------


## mikimaka

سلام.من رشته مدرسم تجربی هست کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کردم پشیمون شدم میخوام همون تجربی بدم.ایا میتونم تو اون بازه رفع نقص اصلاحش کنم؟

----------


## 2001HOSSEIN

سلام اره احتمالا با واحد  رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش تماس بگیر
یا حضوری برو معمولا تو مرکز استان ها هستن

----------


## Bitaaa

> سلام.من رشته مدرسم تجربی هست کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کردم پشیمون شدم میخوام همون تجربی بدم.ایا میتونم تو اون بازه رفع نقص اصلاحش کنم؟


اره وقتی ک کارت ورود ب حلسه رو گرفتی میتونی عوضش کنی باید بری پیش کارشناس سنجش شهرتون

----------


## mohammad1397

> تا همون روز کنکور هم میشه حتی ثبت نام کرد. با واحد رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرین.


نه دیگه این مال دوره خدایی بود که بخاطر دو قرون پول بیشتر تا روز آخر هم ثبت نام میکرد گند زده بود به برنامه ریزی ازمون ها

----------


## سمیه رضوانی

سلام من  دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک دارم 
ولی تجربی ثبت نام کردم برا کنکور  الان خیلی خیلی خیلی پشیمونم برا سنجشم درخواست فرستادم گفتن تموم شدهه فرصت الان واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم 
میشه راهنماییم کنی اگه راهی هست؟وا گه میشه تغیرش بدم مطمئی که میشه؟هر کاری حاضرم بکمم که تغیرش بدن واقعا انقد استرس رومه دارم دیوونه میشم������

----------


## mikimaka

یعنی امسال دیکه اصلاح نمیکنن؟

----------


## Bitaaa

دوستانی ک رشتشون ریاضی بوده و تجربی ثبت نام کردند و میخوان دوباره برن ریاضی 
و یا رشتشون تجربی بوده ریاضی ثبت نام کردند و میخوان برن تجربی
برن پیش کارشناس سنجش شهرشون میگه ک چیکار کنن 
فقط در این صورتا میشه تغییر داد 
اگه دیپلم تجربی دارین و کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردین نمیتونین ب رشته دیگه ای تغییرش بدین

----------


## mikimaka

سلام 
بچه ها این دو روز یعنی دوشنبه و سه‌شنبه باجه رفع نقص ارشد هست.برید از تو سایت ادرسشون رو ببینید برید بپرسید.همگی بریم بپرسیم نتیجه رو بگیم اینجا

----------


## tavallai

من کلا ثبت نام نکردم. با اون رشته های صرفا سوابق تحصیلی هم اوکی هستم. پیشنهادی ندارید؟ امکان ثبت نام نیست؟

----------

